# Rawhide? Nylabone unhealthy??



## bJb (Feb 26, 2010)

My dog seems to like bones better than toys? I heard that rawhide wasn't good for him. Besides, he can eat a rawhide up in a day. Nylabones last a little longer but I heard that they weren't good for him either. What's a good soft bone that will last a long time with a dog. What's another good toy? I have a Kong toy but my dog only plays with it when treats are in it.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Nylabones are fine. Just better to get the hard ones versus the puppy gumabones. (Those are more easily torn up.) My dogs are raised up on Nylabones and still enjoy them as adults. We like to get the big souper ones and the wishbones.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I always thought nylabones were healthy until a recent trip to the vet told us that it was what was causing Tiva's bad cough.
Nismo is a bad chewer and previous pits we've had have been that way too.
so we go to our local butcher shop and get all natural bones,
and surprisingly they're pretty cheap too.
annnnnnd they last a lot longer than the nylabones.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I've heard nothing but good about Nylabones... We always give smoked beef/pig legs as bones for Kam and Tex to chew on. Kam chews on a Nylabone in her crate and her beef leg when she's out. I don't know that's just what we use and have never had a problem and the dogs love it.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

rawhides are my dogs favorites but i worry about them eating one to fast. angel can get a good size one down in less then 5 minutes. i wouldnt want her getting backed up lol.

i like real bones, and have given them as treats also. but for some reason bones are "special" and the rawhides arent, so i have to seperate them the entire time they chew them and they normally get upset ive seperated them for so long, and start crying


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> I've heard nothing but good about Nylabones... We always give smoked beef/pig legs as bones for Kam and Tex to chew on. Kam chews on a Nylabone in her crate and her beef leg when she's out. I don't know that's just what we use and have never had a problem and the dogs love it.


yeha I'd never heard anything bad about them either until that.
Maybe Tiva was just a special case.
IDK trevor would be a better person to ask about that


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i know oz had this problem with chino as well as i have had it with nismo and sativa.
they keep hacking up these bits and pieces of nylabone. 
no pork bones. beef bones are ok, preferably not cooked, get them from the local butcher store uncooked. that way they'll still have bone marrow in it and its really beneficial for the dog.
also try antlers in season


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Trevor do you just go up to the butcher and tell him to give you a bone? i've never gotten bones from the butcher before, i am contemplating it... but i dunno what to ask for lmao.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

just ask them if they sell raw dog bones. im sure they do, its a way to make a couple bucks on something that you would otherwise throw away.
they might be in there frozen section, that where the butcher i go to has them.
i get like a 7 pound bag of bones for 5 bucks and it lasts for ever.
its so cheap that you can throw away bones whenever and just got get another supply for 5 bucks.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

told you he was the one to ask
lmao.
little genius we got here.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If you look in the meat dept at your grocery store Megan you should find bones packaged up it should be buy the suet. 

I only get really bones or deer atlers for my dogs to chew on. I remeber back when I was young my mom bought nyloa bones for some puppies we had. They loved them. I just perfer real bones.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

haha totally he is!!!!
ima have to do that, cuz Belle is a lunatic without anything to chew on and keep her happy. she bugs me constantly since i took all her rawhide treats away, i always hated giving them cuz it worried me, and finally she friggin choked on one and scared the poop out of me!

EDIT: whats the suet, Sharon? lolz


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

we've always bought nylabones for nismo.
and he's never had the issues that Tiva has.
I don't know if its just certain dogs chewing type.
I think the exact issue was her chewing off little pieces and trying to eat them but inhaling them into her lungs,
which caused her to develop a really bad cough.
But other than her, I've never heard of anyone elses dogs having an issue.
just better safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

when nismo was a pup i gave him rawhides. i didnt know how bad they were for him until i started taking them away because he was getting protective over them.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

we do nylabones here. we still have ones from when Peanut was a puppy. we have not had any issues with them other then finding the tiny pieces of bone slivers in our shoes and bed


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

Nizmo said:


> when nismo was a pup i gave him rawhides. i didnt know how bad they were for him until i started taking them away because he was getting protective over them.


?

are they made of dog crack or somthing? jk


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't like rawhides,hooves, or any cooked/ smoked bones. 
I've always given Femurs or Knuckles from the butcher. 
If you go to the butcher ask for a femur then tell him to
cut it into 5 -7 inch pieces. Even when their done you
can wash the bone and give it to them with something 
stuffed frozen inside. I have a grave yard here.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I buy the smoked bones for treats otherwise yes they just get the ones form the butcher.



Megan suet is the fat that is cut off the meat. We put it out side for the birds during the winter. The nuthatches, chickadee, woodpeckers and bluejays all love it and need to help them stay warm during the winter months.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

rawhides kilt a guys dog i knew..cut her insides up....Nylabones r good but the durable ones..that ones that aren't edible....THe butcher is the best bet..for edible bones..but only certain kind


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

So which Nylabones do you guys give? they have edible, then some plastic flavored and one white durable one. My dog won't bother with the white hard ones.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Raw hides can be dangerous and so can edible nylabones and greenies. They can swallow them and develop blockages. Nylabone durables are compressed nylon and the dogs do not get chunks off to swallow. Once they have worn them down to a small size you just throw them away and get new ones. My dogs only get nylabone durables and kongs.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Raw hides can be dangerous and so can edible nylabones and greenies. They can swallow them and develop blockages. Nylabone durables are compressed nylon and the dogs do not get chunks off to swallow. Once they have worn them down to a small size you just throw them away and get new ones. My dogs only get nylabone durables and kongs.


Just looked up the durables, they are not the white plastic ones I thought.

Sasha is getting one tonight. I usually get her marrow bone but that doesn't lat to long. One she is done with the marrow she's done with the chewing.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Try this site, these bones are fantastic! they arent like those natural smoked bones that cause vomiting and the runs and they don't stink or mold!
They are sealed so the bones are soft and pink and the marrow is fresh.

Real Ham Bone, Real Dog Bones, Real Beef Bone, Jumbo Pork Femur | Dynamic Pet Products | Dynamic Pet Products

We also got those at walmart for less but they didn't last longer then these. xD LOL!!!!!!
that is...if you wanna spend an arm for them. if not butcher...we just don't have a butcher we go too and the deli section doesnt have bones so we buy ours


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

this wouldn't be good for a dog would it? Nylabone Big Chew Bone for Big Dogs at PETCO

http://www.petco.com/product/11553/Nylabone-Durable-Bones-Value-Pack.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Just looked up the durables, they are not the white plastic ones I thought.
> 
> Sasha is getting one tonight. I usually get her marrow bone but that doesn't lat to long. One she is done with the marrow she's done with the chewing.


I have some that are white and some that are tan or brown it just depends. also Raw bones it a great chew toy, I forgot those! I get mine from the butcher for 1.99 a bone.
Walmart has nylabones the cheapest but I also get them by the lot on ebay.

they come in different sizes but her is an example of different colors
6 Nylabone Durable Mixed Flavor Souper Bones Durable - eBay (item 280470718364 end time Mar-07-10 17:00:47 PST)

These are the same thing just a different shape
NYLABONE GALILEO POWERFUL CHEWERS BONE 2 PETITE BONES - eBay (item 260335188697 end time Mar-14-10 13:52:39 PDT)

They come in wishbone shapes too, great for puppies
NYLABONE DURABLE WISHBONE Regular size - Nylon Dog - eBay (item 230418361471 end time Mar-30-10 18:29:02 PDT)

I have a few of these too and my dog really love them!
3 NEW NYLABONE DOUBLE ACTION CHEWS in REGULAR SIZE - eBay (item 160408580425 end time Mar-08-10 16:43:51 PST)

They make many types of the durables and most are great!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> this wouldn't be good for a dog would it? Nylabone Big Chew Bone for Big Dogs at PETCO
> 
> Nylabone Durable Bones Value Pack at PETCO


Yes that is another nylabone durable and is a great toy


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

ive heard that rawhide and nylabones were bad for dogs as well. and ever since i had heard this i havent ever given any of my dogs a rawhide nor a nylabone since. but i cant deprive them of a good ol' fashon bone, so i throw red my steak bones or ham bone whenever im finished eat. i do this so he wont beg after he is finished with it. give your pup something that isnt fake, or that will tear up into a chunk for him to swallow or accidently inhale... we dont want a trip to the vet to find out he has a large piece of rawhide lodged in his throat... hambones are hard as h*** and Red tends to like them better than rawhide anyway. so if yor going to give your dog a bone, give him one that wont splinter (chicken, or bird bones) or one that isnt made of raw hide or nylabones... although they do last awhile they are not too good for them. considering the name nyla-bone. usualy nyla means nylon, or plastic... plastic comes from crude oil... yet Nylabones also produce treats that arent made from nylon plastic (which are not bad for your dog). 
but wouldnt you rather stick to giving you dog the big steakbone? it has real meat on it for him to enjoy, as well as those real vitamins and nutrients. it is stable enough to ensure that he wont just swallow the thing whole. and if you want you can go to your butcher and get a cow bone, such as one from the leg, now that will last your dog a really long time. haha and he will love you for it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Now I am interested in this, what information do you have that says Nylabones are bad for dogs? Compressed Nylon in nylabones has been proven to be safe and a great dog toy but you if have some research that says other wise then post it. It is always good to see every point of view.
Also giving cooked bones from a steak could be deadly to your dog. Cooked bones are more brittle and can break off or shatter. If your going to give real bones you need to give raw bones. Raw pork is not very safe it better to stay with beef, deer, or elk.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

i deleted the previous post bkuz i wanted to reword what i said.

I dont find the nylabone _deadly_, but rather bad for them in the way that nylon is made of plastic, plastic is made from oil. and something of that substance cant be digested easily. i agree with you, i havent ever heard that they were deadly, and i have no proof that i am correct. im just using my knowledge and mentioning that they are bad because oil isnt good for anything, except gas and lube. lol.

but thank you for telling me that pork isnt good for dogs, that is new to me. never thought that a hambone would be harmful. i wont give my dog another. or if it is boiled like in beans or something is that bad too... the meat is cooked but the structure of the bone isnt affected...


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

i have also seen a dog ingest large pieces of both a nylabone and rawhide. so i guess no matter where i stand any destructable toy can be bad for a dog, if im wrong then please correct me. i dont know everything, lol. does anyone have an opinion about the dental bones?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Yes that is another nylabone durable and is a great toy


Oh? Then i looked up the right thing hehe:hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

fortyfootelf said:


> i deleted the previous post bkuz i wanted to reword what i said.
> 
> I dont find the nylabone _deadly_, but rather bad for them in the way that nylon is made of plastic, plastic is made from oil. and something of that substance cant be digested easily. i agree with you, i havent ever heard that they were deadly, and i have no proof that i am correct. im just using my knowledge and mentioning that they are bad because oil isnt good for anything, except gas and lube. lol.
> 
> but thank you for telling me that pork isnt good for dogs, that is new to me. never thought that a hambone would be harmful. i wont give my dog another. or if it is boiled like in beans or something is that bad too... the meat is cooked but the structure of the bone isnt affected...


We have to agree to disagree on this one  Just because a product is made from plastic doesn't mean it is toxic. Plenty of items in life are plastic and non toxic to humans and animals. I don't buy the oil thing but again that is JMO.

I do not suggest cooked or raw pork bones in any way jmo


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

that works then lol. and thank you for letting me know about the pork bones. that is definatly new to me.


----------

